# Greeting from California



## Kyleg (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey all,

I guess I just joined the mantis hobby haha. As a kid I was obsessed with bugs and animals and I kept a common local mantis, hissing roaches, a couple different walking sticks and all kinds of lizards and things. My mom bought me a rose hair tarantula when I was six years old and it is still alive and well today. As I got older I lost interest in bugs and critters and became really interested in exotic birds and fish, I built aviarys and kept and bred several species of exotic pigeons and doves as well as many finches, quail and waterfowl. As I grew older I lost interest in animals to video games and other stupid stuff  and eventually everything was either sold or died off. Anyway, lately I have been really wanting to get back into keeping some kind of creature because I feel surrounded by lifeless electronics in my room at college and somehow I stumbled across the wild world of mantids online. I just received a Wide-Arm mantis nymph from Peter and its doing great, eating like a beast and growing by the day. I'm really excited for it to reach adulthood and I already want to get another species, hehe. Anyway this forum seems like a really great community and pool of knowledge, I had no idea there were so many types of mantis and all these crazy flower mantids and such! Thanks, -Kyle


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Kyle and welcome to the forum!  Best of luck with your little C. humeralis... they are a cool mantis.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2009)

:lol: Welcome to the forum, from OHIO! one wonders what kind of mom gives a six yr old kid a poison bug :lol: , glad your still here!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 2, 2009)

What's up man! From Chicago here.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## andy hood (Apr 2, 2009)

hi kyle and welcome to mantidforum


----------



## mikemercer (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome from AZ!


----------

